# Desnei



## JDmuse (Dec 7, 2010)

Name: Desnei Jay Icara
Age: 15
Sex: Female
Species: _Felis __Trajectio _(werecat)
Height: 5â€™ 4â€
Weight: 152 lbs.

Appearance: Desnei is smaller than most females of her kind. Therefore, she was subjected to fights amongst younger guild mates. Her red eyes are uncommon to her guildâ€™s gene pool, which lead the elders to believe that she was possessed at birth. She has black tear like streaks under her eyes, a marking distinct only to the Incolae guild. Her thick, black, mane like hair is common amongst both males and female werecats, as is her caramel fur. 
 
- Hair and fur: Caramel colored fur and thick, shoulder length hair
- Markings: Black tear-like streaks under both eyes
- Eye color: Crimson
- Other features: Freckle like marks on her face, chest, and back

Behavior and Personality: Desneiâ€™s emotions circle around anger and depression. Sheâ€™s very selective when it comes to being open with people. To those sheâ€™s open with, sheâ€™s very loyal, and caring. To the rest, sheâ€™s nonchalant and sharp tongued.

Skills: Transformation, Masochism (immune to pain)
Weaknesses: Involuntary Transformation due to extreme emotions (anger, sadness etc.)

Likes: Relaxing environments, nighttime, music, spending time with Rosque

Dislikes: _Efficiatur _(one-form), hunters, large crowds
History: Desnei was born to the Incolae Nocte guild, where she spent most of her childhood amongst her kind. Due to unusual aspects of her appearance and personality, the elders of her guild believed her to be cursed. Therefore, many avoided her or treated her harshly. Rosseau and Adyrai were the only ones to show her any kindness.
            When she was 13, her guild was captured and enslaved by human hunters. She and Rosseau, along with many others, were sold to hunter Christian Deleo. As time passed, Desnei and Rosseau grew closer. However, Christian began to show interest in Desnei, and isolated her from her guildmates.
            Since then, Desnei serves Christian as his personal slave, never allowed to leave his side. He constantly uses her masochist qualitites to keep â€œin-lineâ€, which makes their relationship a â€œlove/hateâ€ kind.

Clothing/Personal Style: Black and white striped long sleeve shirt and jeans  
Picture:

Goal: Escape from Christian, to be with Rosseau 
Profession: Slave
Personal quote: My life was never my choice. I had to take it as is.
Birthdate: Unknown 
Star sign: Unknown

Favorite drink: Rainwater mixed with wine
Favorite location: The forest where she and Rosseau grew up
Favorite weather: Rainy
Favorite color: Midnight Blue

Least liked food: Anything Christian forces her to eat
Least liked drink: Syrem
Least liked location: Christianâ€™s manor
Least liked weather: Hot, bright, and sunny

Favorite person: Rosseau
Least liked person: Christian
Friends: Kyren, Rosseau, Adyrai
Relations: Christian (Master and forced mate), Adyrai (brother), Rosseau (chosen mate)
Significant other: Rosseau 
Orientation: Asexual


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 8, 2010)

Would you like some character critique? Because your character honestly sounds pretty generic.


----------

